# Remorse...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Why do I feel bad when I have to discipline Cash? I have new neighbors next door and they have two small yappy dogs that bark and generally go crazy at my dogs through the fence. At first I would try to ignore it, but now they are doing it so much that my dogs are starting to go after them through the fence too. It's getting really annoying and when my two dogs start barking and going crazy at the fence it is a loud obnoxious commotion! Penny goes nuts but she will stop when I tell her to knock it off, but Cash is starting to ignore me and continue to bark at the fence. Tonight he was going crazy and wouldn't stop, so I had to go out there and grab him, which is a little difficult because he doesn't have a collar on (thanks to Penny, but that's a different story  ). So I basically had to drag him away from the fence and then it took a couple of yells from me to get him to go in the house. Well, you know how it is, Cash gave me that sad "why did you yell at me?" look and now he's pouting. He's following me around and wants to get in my lap - which I love - but he's also making me feel guilty. :-\ 

I don't know what it is about Cash, that dog knows how to work me and he tugs at my heart strings.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

When I really wanted Foxy's attention!!! I had a water bottle with a squeez trigger... and would just shoot a spurt of water... when I had her attention... I would give her a command in a normal voice. It seemed to work!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other members may not agree but it works.
I would stop their dogs yapping at the fence by using one of those boxes that emits high-pitched sound heard only by the dog. Then correct mine when they do it, although the box will probably stop all barking at the fence.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like TexasRed's idea. Another that has worked for me, admittedly in a far less charged situation, is 'that's enough'. I really wish I remember who posted this idea, but...

When their dog started barking, the poster just said 'Thank you, that's enough' and removed the dog from the situation. That way the dog gets acknowledged that something is up, gets complimented for the alert, and then - without the yelling and feeling bad after : - is told that the barking needs to stop. 

I didn't think it would really work for us, but after 2-3 times Savannah grasped the pattern. She's not quite 100% on it, but close enough that she'll be solid with a bit more practice.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So the situation at the fence is getting crazy. It seems like every time I let the dogs out in the back it ends up with aggression at the fence and my fence is starting to take a beating - teeth marks pretty deep into the fence. Penny will back down when I tell her but Cash is so focused that he won't stop. I have to go out there and physically grab him by the scruff of his neck to get him to stop. I'm very grateful that Cash respects me and that I have no fear of him because he sounds vicious when he's going at the fence and the fact that he's not wearing a collar and I have to grab his neck could be iffy and very easy for him to turn around and bite at me but luckily that thought doesn't even cross his mind. 

Tonight I tried a different tactic - when he was going crazy I went out and stood next to him and talked him in a calm voice and just kept saying "enough, be nice" he did calm down and I think that the tone of my voice also calmed down the neighbor dogs because they stopped barking too, we stood there for a minute and I let them sniff each other through the fence and then went in the house with Cash. We'll see if it works again tomorrow.

Cash is not aggressive with any other dogs, in fact he loves every dog that he meets so I think this fence thing is just him being protective of his space (and it doesn't help that the other dogs usually start the aggressive barking). Hopefully this gets better because I'm getting tired of having to patrol the fence whenever the dogs are outside!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe a "temporary" 6 foot tall wire fence placed 8 feet or so from the other one. I have one I put up 5 years ago closer to the house and 15 feet from the front street fence. Each dog then has a "no dogs zone" that does not need to be "defended" to the death.

RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a good idea - Cash will hear the neighbor dogs bark and he'll run up to the fence, but he won't start going crazy barking until the other dogs run up and hit the fence with their feet and bark. If I could keep Cash from being right on the fence then I don't think that he would start barking at all. The funniest part is that the neighbor dogs are small and would probably run for the hills if they were face to face with Cash without the fence. 

My neighbors on the other side have four small dogs that bark, but not aggressively and Cash and Penny have no issue with that side of the fence.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Remorse...*



CrazyCash said:


> So the situation at the fence is getting crazy. It seems like every time I let the dogs out in the back it ends up with aggression at the fence and my fence is starting to take a beating - teeth marks pretty deep into the fence. Penny will back down when I tell her but Cash is so focused that he won't stop. I have to go out there and physically grab him by the scruff of his neck to get him to stop. I'm very grateful that Cash respects me and that I have no fear of him because he sounds vicious when he's going at the fence and the fact that he's not wearing a collar and I have to grab his neck could be iffy and very easy for him to turn around and bite at me but luckily that thought doesn't even cross his mind.
> 
> Tonight I tried a different tactic - when he was going crazy I went out and stood next to him and talked him in a calm voice and just kept saying "enough, be nice" he did calm down and I think that the tone of my voice also calmed down the neighbor dogs because they stopped barking too, we stood there for a minute and I let them sniff each other through the fence and then went in the house with Cash. We'll see if it works again tomorrow.
> 
> Cash is not aggressive with any other dogs, in fact he loves every dog that he meets so I think this fence thing is just him being protective of his space (and it doesn't help that the other dogs usually start the aggressive barking). Hopefully this gets better because I'm getting tired of having to patrol the fence whenever the dogs are outside!


The calm and quiet voice works for mine. My command is a low ssshhhh...quiet.....which is what we use when stalking Deer. Also google Ian Dunbar's speak-sush method.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

We used to have the "fence fighting" issue with the other neighbor dogs too. 
And I will yell at them and they would stop. I like to look at it like this. The vizslas are better dogs then the neighbors, and I expect them to act accordingly.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They do behave very polite, from what I experienced. 

But, at least mine, won't stand down just because the neighbor wants to dominate the whole backyard with his Dobie. 
In this case as long as it's safe I let him go at it with the Dobie ... Let the neighbor call in his dog first. 
This way, there is piece and quiet. 

If I call Sam first, the neighbor will never get the message. So in my case it became more about training the human neighbor than the dog.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - now the fence situation is making me mad - I'm going to need to start counting to 10 before I go outside!

This morning the dogs and I were outside at 7:00 and the neighbor dogs came out and started up again at the fence and three different times I had to pull my dogs off the fence. It's getting so frustrating because the neighbor hears this and does nothing, but my dogs are the loudest so I don't want the whole neighborhood to get mad at me. The dogs were just outside and it started up again - I went to the fence and was calming down my dogs and then I notice that my neighbor is also in the backyard and she doesn't say a word to her dogs. I get mine calmed down and start to walk away and one of the little dogs charges the fence again which gets my dogs going again and still NOTHING from the neighbor!!!! 

I'm soooo irritated! This weekend I think that I'm trying Datacan and RBD's suggestions - I'm going to just let the dogs go at the fence until the neighbor finally does something and then I'll try to put up a barrier to keep the dogs from getting right up on the fence. So irritating that the neighbor dogs are starting all the trouble and I'm the only one trying to fix it!!

Ok, 10, 9, 8... Deep breath, relax


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been getting so tired of dragging my dogs off the fence because of the issues with the neighbor dogs. I was figuring out what I was going to build to keep my dogs off the fence and then yesterday I was outside watering some plants and the dogs started up again. Since I had the hose in my hand I decided to try spraying the dogs to see if that would stop them. Oh it was fantastic, my dogs did not like it at all and immediately backed off the fence and a little added bonus, some of the water went through the fence and got the neighbor dogs too and they didn't like it either. Tonight I was in the backyard with the dogs and they ran up to the fence like usual, I walked over and picked up the hose, but I didn't even turn it on yet, and Cash took one look at the hose and backed right off the fence!! 

Ahhh - I think I've finally found the solution, I'll see how the next few days go. If I can keep Cash off the fence, Penny will stay off too.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Squirt your neighbour too!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So proud of Cash and Penny!! I was just sitting on the couch, the back door was open and all of a sudden I hear the dogs next door barking crazy at the fence. Cash and Penny took off like a rocket out the back door and straight to the fence. I jumped and ran out behind them to grab the hose. Well, before I even got to the door my dogs were at the fence staring through at the neighbor dogs, but not a peep out of my dogs. They just stood there watching the neighbor dogs. I went outside and they both ran right to me. They each got lots of praise / pets and then we went inside for a special treat. So happy with my dogs!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"hoods"

they gasp some'

all I hear is honey why I you not built like that lol 

My Hot Tubs a tad lean on swim wear I do pack da' Snorkel and full of natures sea salts :-*

and the Picture is clean 

100's call it a fork bendor" 

Da Hood'


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have dogs on all sides of us, but only one house has yappy dogs. A chihuahua and some other smaller mixed breed. There is a place on that side that the chihuahua could get his head and shoulders under the fence and he snaps and snarls at my boys. Riley ignored him, but Chuck always got very angry when Stitch started snapping and lunged at him. Very easily corrected (thank goodness), but I warned the neighbor that if Stitch kept it up that one of these days Chuck could grab him and pull him under the fence to our side and scare the crap out of him (I was exagerrating). Now the neighbor put a board up so he can't get his head under anymore.


----------

